
Andrew Gelman on Social Science, Small Samples, and the Garden of Forking Paths - danem
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2017/03/andrew_gelman_o.html
======
willbw
Just listened, a great podcast and very useful for piecing apart why
"statistically significant" isn't the gold standard of reliability for
scientific studies.

